# Good Rescues for Maltese or Maltese Mix?



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

As you may have heard from my last post, the dog that I like has been adopted  Does anyone have any rescue recommendations. I know that I got a few from my last post, Thanks to everyone that recommended me rescues, but most pups there have been adopted  Anyone got any other great rescues? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

House Springs, MO - Maltese. Meet Berkley a Dog for Adoption.
? Missouri Maltese Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org
https://m.facebook.com/KansasCityMalteseRescue?_rdr
Untitled Page
Hope this helps


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohio Maltese Rescue Groups
You can look on Pet Finder, and put in your location or how far you're willing to travel.


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Also
Adopt-a-Pet.com :: Adopt One of these Great Dogs!
Redondo Beach, CA - Maltese. Meet Berlin a Dog for Adoption.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Where are you located and how old of a dog are you looking for? I have 2 Maltese girls that I am fostering that are 6 and 7. I am a foster mom for AMAR. I am located in the Kansas City metro area.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know where you are located -- it would help to know at least what state. I don't want to give you a list of rescues unless I know them personally because as has been said, there are some that are unscrupulous. The major Maltese rescues that we really know and love here are American Maltese Association Rescue (has various state/region coordinators now so not limited to the CA area as it had been before), Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue , Northcentral Maltese Rescue and Maltese Rescue California. I'm in NY and there is Metropolitan Maltese and I have also dealt with Shihtzus and Furbabies which has various toy breed dogs including Maltese. Petfinder (not other sites like puppy finder which are just puppy broker sites but made to look like they're not)is a good source but you also need to do your homework on the rescues listed there. Google a rescue to check that there haven't been complaints.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that Northcentral Maltese Rescue and American Maltese Association Rescue have some great fluffs available for adoption. Mary Palmer -- head of NCMR -- is just out of the hospital so it might take her a few days to respond. Edie (Plenty Pets 20) is very involved with AMAR. I would send her a pm and she may be able to help you locate an AMAR rescue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My name is rosalee and I am available for adoption in Olathe, KS. I am a typical girl and like bows and to play with my sisters and brothers. I am super sweet and a little shy. When you pick me up I will talk to you and nuzzle your neck. I am also a AMAR Rescue. 
Please go to American Maltese Association Rescue to complete an application.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

We have a adorable little 5 month old Malti Poo named Izzy available right now. Please visit Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc..


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Is there an AMAR in central Florida?? *


----------

